# Hotel deal for Toronto up to July 1, 2012



## CSB (May 20, 2012)

I noticed this deal and thought that I would post for anyone traveling to Toronto in the next little while.

I can't recommend the hotel since I don't know anyone who has stayed there but it is in a wonderful location and tripadvisor gives it a decent rating.

I recommend that you check availability directly with the hotel before buying the vouchers.

http://www.dealfind.com/travel/toronto/howardjohnsonhoteltorontoyorkville3#?a=946afd6d8453


----------



## Ironwood (May 20, 2012)

*Toronto Hotels*

We are an hour and a half north of the city, and have used Jaunt.ca twice in the past 6 months for TO hotel deals....and with the extras in the package, like free parking or drinks, they were deals I have not found anywhere else.  No TO deals at the moment on jaunt, but every week there is something. Check it out if you haven't already.


http://www.jaunt.ca/


----------

